# Ear Flushing for ear infections?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm not a fan of frequent flushing. I'd ask that it be cultured, it may be yeast and would need to be treated with a non-anitbiotic preparation. If he's having frequent, chronic ear problems, I'd look at running a thyroid panel, as this is one of the more common symptoms of hypothyroidism. Remember that "low normal" is actually low for a Golden.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Well I am not sure if this will help but I will try. 
With Borzoi when they are young, they have what we call " flying nun" ears. And add mine love mud holes! My parents had cavaliers ( notorious for ear infections) so I did what they did. 
I take cotton balls and use hydrogen perioxide. Pour the hydro into a little container and put a few cotton balls in it. Wipe the ear inside, then take a dry cotton ball to wipe out again. Now the hydro dries the ears and by lifting the ear, your finger can go pretty deep gently. Then add tri-opic ( you can get it from the vet) a little squart and rub the ear and this stops yeast infections as well.. 
Now if the first cotton ball is dirty-repeat first step- do it again and again, until the cotton ball becomes clean. Then add the tri=opic 
Does this help?


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

borzoimom said:


> Well I am not sure if this will help but I will try.
> With Borzoi when they are young, they have what we call " flying nun" ears. And add mine love mud holes! My parents had cavaliers ( notorious for ear infections) so I did what they did.
> I take cotton balls and use hydrogen perioxide. Pour the hydro into a little container and put a few cotton balls in it. Wipe the ear inside, then take a dry cotton ball to wipe out again. Now the hydro dries the ears and by lifting the ear, your finger can go pretty deep gently. Then add tri-opic ( you can get it from the vet) a little squart and rub the ear and this stops yeast infections as well..
> Now if the first cotton ball is dirty- do it again and again, until the cotton ball becomes clean.
> Does this help?


I have been cleaning out his ears for forever and the gunk and infections just come back, which makes me think it is food related.

He has only had one ear flush at the vet clinic and that was in August.
I was told he had yeast infection in both ears and was given Surolan.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I'm not a fan of frequent flushing. I'd ask that it be cultured, it may be yeast and would need to be treated with a non-anitbiotic preparation. If he's having frequent, chronic ear problems, I'd look at running a thyroid panel, as this is one of the more common symptoms of hypothyroidism. Remember that "low normal" is actually low for a Golden.


What are the other symptoms of hypothyroidism?


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

MyCodyBoy said:


> I have been cleaning out his ears for forever and the gunk and infections just come back, which makes me think it is food related.
> 
> He has only had one ear flush at the vet clinic and that was in August.
> I was told he had yeast infection in both ears and was given Surolan.


 Hmmm well does your food have corn in it? That can cause it..


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

If you are looking for a home remedy for cleaning, as opposed to treating an ear infection (infections should be diagnosed by a vet for cause in order to properly treat), Listerine is a wonderful all purpose solution for cleaning Golden's ears. It is drying, and an antiseptic. Listerine (or the store brand version of the amber colored Listerine) is a great multi-purpose product to have in your dog first-aid kit.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

borzoimom said:


> Hmmm well does your food have corn in it? That can cause it..


No, he was on Wellness Super5mix with rice and oats, but we have recently switched to Acana Grasslands which is Lamb based and no grains. It has only been a couple of weeks and I know the food wont heal the old infection so it is too soon to tel if the food is making any difference.

I have a vet appointment tonight to help clear it up. I just don't know if at this point I should go with internal meds since the Surolan clearly is not working.
He has always had the gunk so I am wondering if he does have a thyroid issue.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> What are the other symptoms of hypothyroidism?


 
You can see hot spots or other skin problems, a "fuzzy" looking coat, lethargy, weight gain even though not eating much. Some or all of these symptoms may be present, or none, even, in the early stages.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> You can see hot spots or other skin problems, a "fuzzy" looking coat, lethargy, weight gain even though not eating much. Some or all of these symptoms may be present, or none, even, in the early stages.


He doesn't have any of those other symptoms. But he has always had hot ears.

I might consider the test, I will see what the vet says, although I know they will never turn down an opertunity to do a blood test, lol


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> He doesn't have any of those other symptoms. But he has always had hot ears.
> 
> I might consider the test, I will see what the vet says, although I know they will never turn down an opertunity to do a blood test, lol


It should be a complet panel, including free T3 and free T4, and seriously, even if it is low normal, supplementation is indicated in a Golden. It _is _breed specific. If there are concerns, have Dr. Jean Dodds read the results and make a recommendation.


----------



## IDKaren1 (Jun 2, 2009)

*yeast infection or ear infection?*

Reading this post I wonder about Moses's ears. His ears are always hot but I figured it was from being the only place with no hair so it felt warmer. Recently his one ear has a lot of dark waxy stuff in it and the skin is pretty red. He does not scratch it-it does not seem to bother him. My daughters dogs get yeast infections in their ears and she gives them plain yogurt and it seems to help. Wonder if this is an infection or yeast?


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> It should be a complet panel, including free T3 and free T4, and seriously, even if it is low normal, supplementation is indicated in a Golden. It _is _breed specific. If there are concerns, have Dr. Jean Dodds read the results and make a recommendation.


Who is Dr. Jean Dodds?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

IDKaren1 said:


> Reading this post I wonder about Moses's ears. His ears are always hot but I figured it was from being the only place with no hair so it felt warmer. Recently his one ear has a lot of dark waxy stuff in it and the skin is pretty red. He does not scratch it-it does not seem to bother him. My daughters dogs get yeast infections in their ears and she gives them plain yogurt and it seems to help. Wonder if this is an infection or yeast?


I feed probiotics, which provides all of the beneficial bacteria (PLUS) that you are getting in yougurt, but in amounts that you can never feed enough yogurt to get. Since doing so, I have had no ear infections, gas, side effects when using antibiotics, etc.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

IDKaren1 said:


> Reading this post I wonder about Moses's ears. His ears are always hot but I figured it was from being the only place with no hair so it felt warmer. Recently his one ear has a lot of dark waxy stuff in it and the skin is pretty red. He does not scratch it-it does not seem to bother him. My daughters dogs get yeast infections in their ears and she gives them plain yogurt and it seems to help. Wonder if this is an infection or yeast?


sounds like an infection to me. My other dog has nice clean ears that are never red. Cody's one ear is fine right now but his left ear is horribly red and gunky.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> Who is Dr. Jean Dodds?


 
She is considered one of the foremost experts in canine hypothyroidism in the country. And an incredibly nice person.  

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/THYROID-ARTICLES.HTM


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I feed probiotics, which provides all of the beneficial bacteria (PLUS) that you are getting in yougurt, but in amounts that you can never feed enough yogurt to get. Since doing so, I have had no ear infections, gas, side effects when using antibiotics, etc.


can you use human probiotic pills(powder inside caps)? we use DDS in the house, I am wondering if I could give Cody this as well?


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Having a dog with thyroid problems they are usually cold in temp if a low thyroid. 
Since you are on wellness, my guess is just a yeast infection that never cleared out.. They are hard to get rid of for sure!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It definitely needs to be cultured. We had Tucker's ears cultured and it turned out to be yeast and some other bacteria. The vet put him on a 2-week course of Tri-Otic ointment. The combination of that and switching him to California Natural herring and sweet potato has helped drastically and we haven't had any more flare-ups.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> She is considered one of the foremost experts in canine hypothyroidism in the country. And an incredibly nice person.
> 
> http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/THYROID-ARTICLES.HTM


 Everybody- bow to Dr.Dodds!!! ( I am not kidding- she is the queen of the immune system and a wonderful person!)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> can you use human probiotic pills(powder inside caps)? we use DDS in the house, I am wondering if I could give Cody this as well?


 
I wouldn't recommend it, actually. Here is what we use:

http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/store/details.php?prodId=197

Far more economical in the long run, a better delivery system (the dogs LOVE it on their food), and comprised of more of the beneficial bacterias and enzymes necessary for your dog than any other product. Additionally, it requires no refigeration (which means that it is a more stable product than those that do). It has made a big difference in the overal health of my dogs,


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Would you also give that to puppies?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

borzoimom said:


> Hmmm well does your food have corn in it? That can cause it..


Corn allergies in Goldens are incredibly rare. It's a myth that corn is a common allergen or cause of ear trouble.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Since our dogs swim, I rinse out their ears about every two weeks with a veterinary ear cleanser. You squirt some into the ear, massage the base of the ear to break up junk in the canal, and clean out the visible part with a cotton ball.

I wouldn't use anything that wasn't an ear solution for dogs (or otherwise vet approved), and never use Q-tips! You clean the visible area in order to get what junk you can, as well as excess solution, but the real cleaning is the solution that washes the junk through the canal.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

he is for sure not cold, always hot if anything.
He is now on Acana Grasslands for a few weeks and I am hoping once the infection is cleared the new food wont cause any more infections.
In August they told me he did have a yeast infection in both ears so I will see what they say tonight.

*Should I NOT let them do a flush today and just let the ear heal with meds?*


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

MyCodyBoy said:


> he is for sure not cold, always hot if anything.
> He is now on Acana Grasslands for a few weeks and I am hoping once the infection is cleared the new food wont cause any more infections.
> In August they told me he did have a yeast infection in both ears so I will see what they say tonight.
> 
> *Should I NOT let them do a flush today and just let the ear heal with meds?*


Listen to a licensed vet, not an internet forum.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> he is for sure not cold, always hot if anything.
> He is now on Acana Grasslands for a few weeks and I am hoping once the infection is cleared the new food wont cause any more infections.
> In August they told me he did have a yeast infection in both ears so I will see what they say tonight.
> 
> *Should I NOT let them do a flush today and just let the ear heal with meds?*


 
I am not a vet, nor do I play one on tv. No anecdotal information/advice that you get from a forum such as this should ever replace actual veterinary care as necessary. Use the information to help you make better informed decisions, along with discussions with your veterinarian.
Talk to him about your concerns, and make the determination after the vet examines the ears. If one has not already been done, ask about doing a culture.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Since our dogs swim, I rinse out their ears about every two weeks with a veterinary ear cleanser. You squirt some into the ear, massage the base of the ear to break up junk in the canal, and clean out the visible part with a cotton ball.
> 
> I wouldn't use anything that was an ear solution for dogs, and never use Q-tips! You clean the visible area in order to get what junk you can, as well as excess solution, but the real cleaning is the solution that washes the junk through the canal.


I have that cleaner and used it many times, it just wont help any, which tells me he has something more going on then just "dirt"
I even kept him away from the dirty dog park all summer because of his love for mud. The infections didn't go away and he has been clean all summer and fall.
I used cotton balls, not Q-tips even though the vet said to use Q-tips I didn't.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I am not a vet, nor do I play one on tv. No anecdotal information/advice that you get from a forum such as this should ever replace actual veterinary care as necessary. Use the information to help you make decisions


I value experiance!! I don't want to flush his ears if it will just make them worse. 
So should I not????


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Corn allergies in Goldens are incredibly rare. It's a myth that corn is a common allergen or cause of ear trouble.


 
I agree with this 100%. The same is true of true food allergies.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I agree with this 100%. The same is true of true food allergies.


Then why do so many people have success when switching foods? 
I am at a loss and so upset for how much pain Cody is in. I wish their was a clear answer to this problem.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Since our dogs swim, I rinse out their ears about every two weeks with a veterinary ear cleanser. You squirt some into the ear, massage the base of the ear to break up junk in the canal, and clean out the visible part with a cotton ball.
> 
> I wouldn't use anything that was an ear solution for dogs, and never use Q-tips! You clean the visible area in order to get what junk you can, as well as excess solution, but the real cleaning is the solution that washes the junk through the canal.


I agree with this, for the most part, with the exception of not using anything other than a solution labeled as for dogs. I have used Listerine for years, with the blessing of all my vets, who now also use and recommend it. (For many uses...) 
There are many products that are sucessfully used off label. I cannot express how useful many of them are - some more effective even than prescription solutions/preparations. it is important to note, however, that when dealing with an infection, particularly of the ears and eyes, accurate diagnosis is expecially important - using the wrong medications (ie antibiotics when there is yeast, or any eye med with steroid if there is an ulcer present) can cause long term complications. A vet should make the diagnosis.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> Then why do so many people have success when switching foods?
> I am at a loss and so upset for how much pain Cody is in. I wish their was a clear answer to this problem.



Because, simply, some dogs do better on some foods than others. It may have to do with the quality of the ingredients, or the type of protein, or its source. 

I understand, and empathize with your frustration.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

MyCodyBoy said:


> I have that cleaner and used it many times, it just wont help any, which tells me he has something more going on then just "dirt"
> I even kept him away from the dirty dog park all summer because of his love for mud. The infections didn't go away and he has been clean all summer and fall.
> I used cotton balls, not Q-tips even though the vet said to use Q-tips I didn't.


If you have a serious infection, the solution will only manage the problem, not cure it. It will, however, clear up excess ear wax and help prevent future problems.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

MyCodyBoy said:


> Then why do so many people have success when switching foods?
> I am at a loss and so upset for how much pain Cody is in. I wish their was a clear answer to this problem.


The switch could be coincidental, or it could be one of a hundred other ingredients that made the difference. Corn intolerance is popular on the internet, but all the studies that have been done on it show that corn is rarely the key ingredient.

Protein allergies are more common. If somebody switches from a chicken and corn food to a lamb and rice food, who's to say it was the corn? Anecdotal experience does not constitute science. Or, as scientists are fond of saying, the plural of anecdote is not data.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I agree with this, for the most part, with the exception of not using anything other than a solution labeled as for dogs. I have used Listerine for years, with the blessing of all my vets, who now also use and recommend it. (For many uses...)
> There are many products that are sucessfully used off label. I cannot express how useful many of them are - some more effective even than prescription solutions/preparations. it is important to note, however, that when dealing with an infection, particularly of the ears and eyes, accurate diagnosis is expecially important - using the wrong medications (ie antibiotics when there is yeast, or any eye med with steroid if there is an ulcer present) can cause long term complications. A vet should make the diagnosis.


I do agree with you here, and I amended my original post. Use something on-label _or_ approved by your vet when it comes to ears.

Lots of things are great in off-label uses, but you could really do a dog's ear some damage if you took advice willy-nilly off the internet.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I do agree with you here, and I amended my original post. Use something on-label _or_ approved by your vet when it comes to ears.
> 
> Lots of things are great in off-label uses, but you could really do a dog's ear some damage if you took advice willy-nilly off the internet.


Of course that is true, and I have said it time and time again. I will make a disclaimer here and say that I have not, and will _never,_ post any "remedy" or suggestions here that I have not myself used successfully for many years and has not been "blessed" by my own veterinarians.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hope your boy feels better soon. Food switch and grooming (cutting the hair inside the ear so it can breathe, and keeping the ear clean) is the most I have ever had to do to treat an ear infection that a rescue has come with. I've never had a dog get one while living with me, even with daily swimming, so I really believe the food switch is what works. That's just my experience, though, with many dogs. However, as mentioned above, that apparently doesn't mean much. It's enough for me, though. I am keeping my fingers crossed that the food will do it for your sweet pup.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

So I took Cody into our old vet.
We had moved and we tried a clinic close to us but I didn't like the vets there very much. So we went back to good old Dr.Clark who has a Golden as well.
He said the one ears is very badly infected. he took a culter and it was pretty bad.
He is now on steroids, antibiotics(internaly) and also Otomax drops. The steroids he isn't on for long but the antibiotics is for 21 days and drops for 14 days.
A week after the meds are completed he wants us to go back for another culter to make sure everything has cleared up. If not then the vet mentioned some very serious meds. Kind of scared me. He said it can do damage to his Kidneys, which makes me very nervous and I don't think I would allow it.

he did stress that most food allergies are related to the protien which many of you have expressed here. He is now on the Lamb and hopefully we can see a diffrence in 8 weeks. if not the vet said we could try a specialised diet, something like Kangaroo and rice! lol if that doesn't work then it is environmental and I have no idea what would happen. I would hate to think he would have to be on medication his entire life.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> So I took Cody into our old vet.
> We had moved and we tried a clinic close to us but I didn't like the vets there very much. So we went back to good old Dr.Clark who has a Golden as well.
> He said the one ears is very badly infected. he took a culter and it was pretty bad.
> He is now on steroids, antibiotics(internaly) and also Otomax drops. The steroids he isn't on for long but the antibiotics is for 21 days and drops for 14 days.
> ...


I am glad that it was cultured, this will ensure that the proper meds are used.

Please, if you do not see a difference, and the ear infections continue, I cannot stress enough how important it would be to check the thyroid!


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I am glad that it was cultured, this will ensure that the proper meds are used.
> 
> Please, if you do not see a difference, and the ear infections continue, I cannot stress enough how important it would be to check the thyroid!


 Thank you!

Dr. Clark mentioned that the key thing is to find out what is causing the infections. I know he didn't mention anything about blood work this time but I could tell by the way he was talking that he would want to explore more if the infection does not clear up. 
And the new food should have made a diffrence by the time he is done all of his meds.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Dr. Clark mentioned that the key thing is to find out what is causing the infections. I know he didn't mention anything about blood work this time but I could tell by the way he was talking that he would want to explore more if the infection does not clear up.
> And the new food should have made a diffrence by the time he is done all of his meds.


To make it really simple, the thyroid controls the immune system. If the thyroid is not functioning properly, the immune system isn't. Thus, infections, allergies, malabsorption, etc. It is the base/root cause. Get it back on track (very inexpensive, supplementation daily) and the symptoms stop.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I had Brook tested for thyroid just to be sure. It was only about $50 and the peace of mind is worth that and so much more!


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

It make sense to explore medical reasons like the thyroid. It cost me $260 today just for meds and a visit. I can't keep doing this month after month. And neither can Cody.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I totally understand- HUGS to you both!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> It make sense to explore medical reasons like the thyroid. It cost me $260 today just for meds and a visit. I can't keep doing this month after month. And neither can Cody.


Around $50-75 for a complete panel, and you can get a bottle of 500 soloxine, or levothryroxine .8 mg tablets runs around $60. And average dose is 1 .8mg tablet 2 x daily, so that is not an expensive treatment. Especially when you aren't having to play around with different foods, or continually treat ear infections.


----------

